

Steve Jobs' Business card from 1979 - MrJagil
http://people.mozilla.org/~pfinette/tmp/steven_jobs.jpg
Woz' for reference:
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/steve-jobs-business-card-1979
======
pitdesi
In case anyone is wondering (but not enough to actually call...) The number is
now a generic Apple phone number (Press 1 for sales, Press 2 for tech support)

